# Spring Thaw @ Fright Night (Peoria, IL)



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

So what’s better than haunting and baseball? Haunting, baseball, AND a zombie walk, that’s what! Our group, Confectionary Corpses, has been asked to host a zombie walk at Fright Night which is April 8th @ 5:30 at the Peoria Chief’s Stadium in Peoria, IL. They have a local haunted house come out and set up a nice display, as well as their actors in addition to having us host a zombie take over of the stadium. These people rock, and are going as far as wanting a zombie to throw the opening pitch! This looks like it is going to be awesomely fun!

Thought this would be an awesome way to get in the mood for any IL haunters. If anyone is interested, please let me know and I'll shoot ya some more information.


----------

